
Google's Project Fi mobile network is now open to everyone in the US - prostoalex
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/7/11173828/google-project-fi-open-to-everyone
======
Gustomaximus
A couple points;

\- Is this cheap in the US? They present it that way on the product pages. As
an Australian I thought we had expensive mobile plans and this seems expensive
to me.

\- I cant see this being popular without doing an all you can eat option on
data, even if only presented that way via pricing/marketing. People live the
security of knowing they can use a service without worrying about additional
costs. I suspect they'd be much better offering 'all you can eat' price ?Gb
and then throttling data speed to reduce effect/abuse of the outliers of data
use.

~~~
vthallam
This is definitely cheap for people who could rely mostly on Wi-Fi and use
normal data only when you are out. It is probably little cheaper than the
regular carriers(Verizon/AT&T),but definitely expensive than T-Mobile.(I am in
a family plan & pay $35 for unlimited text/talk & 10GB LTE data).

But T-Mobile has really low coverage outside cities. I will definitely switch
if they come up with a reduced data plan since network coverage sucks for
T-Mobile in Suburbs.

~~~
kyrra
Which is why Fi is nice that it will carrier hop between Sprint and T-Mobile
depending on coverage for the area.

~~~
nikolay
On theory, this is a nice thing, but in practice, switching between the two
worst carriers isn't something you can rely on.

------
nikolay
T-Mobile is cheaper.

